
Show HN: Coronamaison - vvoyer
https://coronamaison.now.sh/
======
vvoyer
Hey HN!

Here's my second covid19 related project: #coronamaison

I got really impressed by all the art drawings of the #coronamaison project
where, starting with a blank template, you then draw your ideal
#staythefuckhome place.

It all started with a tweet from Pénélope Bagieu
([https://twitter.com/PenelopeB/status/1239186251833630720](https://twitter.com/PenelopeB/status/1239186251833630720)),
a French artist, and then a lot of artists started to send their own drawing
on both Twitter and Instagram.

Very soon I wanted to create a website to organize all those magnificent
drawings. Because I felt otherwise they would be lost in the social media
noise. This is what I have done this week and the result is here.

Enjoy browsing them all and let me know what you think!

------
ChrisArchitect
pretty amazing! so many, and lovely mix of drawings

